# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Префикс в печатной форме Комплесной автоматизации

## Blackmen2002

Не могу найти где сделать, чтобы печатался Префикс в печатной форме Комплесной автоматизации. Все просмотрел, но что то ни как. Может кто подскажет, куда копать? (изначально в организации добавили префикс, в документах он появился, но при выводе печатной формы идет только номер без префикса, программа тупо его обрезает вместе с нулями)

----------


## arccos6pi

> Не могу найти где сделать, чтобы печатался Префикс в печатной форме Комплесной автоматизации. Все просмотрел, но что то ни как. Может кто подскажет, куда копать? (изначально в организации добавили префикс, в документах он появился, но при выводе печатной формы идет только номер без префикса, программа тупо его обрезает вместе с нулями)


потому что номер выводится для печати
меняйте в конфигураторе

----------


## Blackmen2002

не могу найти в конфигураторе модуль который отвечает за формирование номера при печати документа

----------


## arccos6pi

у меня щас КА нет под рукой,но что-то должно быть типа этого при формировании печатной формы


```
ОбластьМакета.Параметры.НомерДокумента = КакойТоОбщийМодуль.ПолучитьНомерНаПечать(Шапка.Номер, Шапка.Префикс);
```

а вам нужно


```
ОбластьМакета.Параметры.НомерДокумента = Шапка.Номер;
```



---------- Post added at 12:02 ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 ----------




> не могу найти в конфигураторе модуль который отвечает за формирование номера при печати документа


не надо трогать в модуле
меняйте в документе,точнее в модуле менеджера или объекта документа

---------- Post added at 12:27 ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 ----------

получилось?

----------

Blackmen2002 (04.04.2014)

----------


## Blackmen2002

Не могу ток в с\ф выданной поменять

----------


## arccos6pi

> Не могу ток в с\ф выданной поменять


там наверное много процедур
нужно менять в 1137 если не ошибаюсь
вы комментируете что меняли и как это было?

----------


## Blackmen2002

Нашел там вот такое
ЗаголовокДляПечати = ОбщегоНазначения.Сформиро  атьЗаголовокДокумента(Дан  ныеДляПечати, "Счет-фактура") + " г.";
	ОбластьМакета.Параметры.Но  мер = ЗаголовокДляПечати;

----------


## arccos6pi

> Нашел там вот такое
> ЗаголовокДляПечати = ОбщегоНазначения.Сформиро  атьЗаголовокДокумента(Дан  ныеДляПечати, "Счет-фактура") + " г.";
> 	ОбластьМакета.Параметры.Но  мер = ЗаголовокДляПечати;


там заголовок для печати нужно не так формировать
покажите процедуру СформироатьЗаголовокДокум  ента
а лучше удаленку дайте

----------


## Blackmen2002

Спасибо!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Спасибо!


пожалуйста;)

----------

